# Confused Rooster



## farmer_dude48 (Oct 10, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what would be causing our rooster to start crowing in the middle of the night???

He starts about 2-3 in the morning and doesn't quit until about 5 am. I'm really thinking about putting him in the freezer


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Its common Dude48. I have had them crow on and off thru the day....but yeah that 2 and 3 am crap just don't get it does it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, and when the moon is full they never shut up.


----------



## farmer_dude48 (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info. You might have just saved his life...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

See if you can make sure he doesn't see any lights at night. I know mine like to crow whenever lights go on or a car comes down the road. Or even the bathroom light comes on.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine seem to do it worse during a bright nite...full moon .


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

The annoying humans at the office complex nearby put up a light that periodically comes on throughout the night. It shined in my coops South window. I fixed the problem by putting dark drapes over the windows of my coop. Besides that, I only ever had roosters crow early in the morning. If a varmint is visiting and scratching around outside, that can cause a rooster to crow at night too.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Most of my roosters were good boys. I had one that crowed all night just for the heck of it. I eventually took him to the feed store where they sold him. Sometimes I'd go out to the coop in the middle of the night just to check things out. I went out one night with my camera and caught one of the Red Star hens cuddling up with the Delaware roo I had at the time.


----------



## farmer_dude48 (Oct 10, 2015)

There was a huge Coyote killed along the road a couple of days ago and I noticed that Elvis quit crowing in the middle of the night. I'm hoping that was the problem


----------

